# Kim Kardashian: Schwester Kendall heiß begehrt im Porno-Biz



## beachkini (4 Nov. 2013)

Ob das Kim Kardashian so gefällt? Da ihre Halbschwester Kendall Jenner jetzt 18 ist, wäre der Weg für sie frei, ins Porno-Geschäft einzusteigen. Zahlreiche zahlungskräftige Erotik-Produzenten sollen an einem Engagement Jenners interessiert sein. 

Die Kardashians und das Porno-Business – eine lange Geschichte. Das Sex-Video von Kim Kardashian (33) und R´n´B-Sänger Ray J (32) ist legendär, jetzt gerät auch Kims Halbschwester Kendall Jenner (18) immer mehr in den Fokus der Porno-Branche. Informationen des US-Promi-Portals „TMZ“ zufolge sind Erotik-Produzenten dem Model und Reality-Star schon länger auf den Fersen und sollen ihr bis zu 1,8 Millionen US-Dollar (rund 1,3 Millionen Euro) für eine Porno-Rolle geboten haben.

Doch selbst wenn sie gewollt hätte: Bislang durfte die Halbschwester von Kim Kardashian und Schauspiel-Kollegin bei „Keeping Up with the Kardashians“ noch keinen Sex vor laufender Kamera haben – sie war bis zum gestrigen Sonntag noch nicht volljährig. Jenner, die schon für zahlreiche Mode-Labels gemodelt hat, ist jetzt jedoch 18. Laut US-Gesetz darf sie ab sofort also wählen gehen, Zigaretten kaufen, sich ein Tattoo stechen lassen – und in Pornos mitwirken.
Was Kendall Jenner von den Meldungen hält, ist noch nicht bekannt. (Bunte.de  )


----------



## Sachse (4 Nov. 2013)

na wenn's die Bunte schreibt, können wir uns ja auf ein Tape freuen 

obwohl es vor kurzem im US-Gossip zu lesen gab, das ihre Mutter sowas ihrem Noch-Ehemann an den Kopp geknallt hat, das sie mit ihren Kleinen damit 5 Mio verdienen könnte. War zwar nur als Scherz gedacht, aber Bruce war mächtig sauer und so wie Kris ihre großen K's "vermarkert", trau ich ihr so'n Stunt auch zu.

Dennoch lustig zum lesen


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2013)

Wenn sich die Kleine von ihrer Mutter zu nem Porno überreden lässt, ok. Ich würds mir anschauen


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Mmmmm... Kendall! :drip:


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Würde sicher gut in diese Branche reinpassen.


----------



## kueber1 (13 Jan. 2015)

hätte sicher einen hohen Zuspruch ein Film von Ihr und mit Ihr


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

sind sonst auch zu nicht viel tauglich,Talentfreie Zone!


----------

